# Red Light (now you can see the night time happenings)



## Chase (Feb 15, 2009)

Yep i am 99% sure hedgehogs can't see red light!!! :shock: We bought one to watch the sea turtles lay eggs and hatch but i herd for the turtles you can make one with red Cellophane. Well few nights ago quillie (my hog) was making quite a racket and i thought of way to spy on her i finally thought of it. Two night i put it next to my bed and when i heard her I flicked it on and no reaction.I got up and put my hand in her cage a few inches from her and no reaction so i wanted a second and moved closer then i bumped her and my usually sweet loving never huffing hog was a Ball of huffing quills. After a few minutes she went back to her normal happenings. So as a control i did it again last night and got to see her eat, drink, and run. I feel a bit like a stocker but i know she does not mind she is none the wiser. :roll: 
So i want to know if anybody else will try this or have tried this?? :?: 

Chase (and quillie)


----------



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

Inky can see it and won't come out under it...


----------



## Chase (Feb 15, 2009)

Well i guess quillie is just special..... but my red light is real dull (i need new batteries) so it might be that and not a color thing??


----------



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

Maybe. Some hedgies don't care if a red light is on, some are very sensitive. Inky is very shy and doesn't like to be out when any lights at all are on.


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

I have many that won't come out under red light. Others are just fine with it.


----------



## raisinsushi (Jun 13, 2009)

Where do you go to see sea turtles? I work on Melbourne beach with them 
Raisin notices the red light but doesnt to seem to care as much as he does with white light where he goes and hides


----------



## shetland (Sep 2, 2008)

Oh Nancy!!!!!!!!!! I have this vision of you lurking in your hedgie room on tiptoe peeking in cages like Missy Spy!!!!!!!!! I have another of you on your sofa in the hedgie room with 10 baby hedgies using you as a jungle jim!!!!!!


----------



## mighty mouse (Jul 2, 2009)

Dexter has a red light on his cage, and it doesn't bug him at all. I get to spy on him all the time, and he doesn't care.


----------

